# State Walleye Caught PA.



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

A 62 year old guy caught a Walleye 34 inches, 18.1 pounds Thursday Oct. 28, 2021 on the Youghiogheny River. The man was using a creek chub as bait. If he was in the fall brawl be a "WINNER"!!!!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

That would be a winner for the brawl!









State-record walleye possible after Connellsville man catches huge fish


A Connellsville man caught what appears to be the new record walleye in Pennsylvania while angling in the Youghiogheny River.



www.goerie.com





Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Good for him he seems deserving of that catch


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Technically he wouldn't be a winner as he wasn't in Ohio waters


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Love it! In a river off the lake on a live creek chub! Prolly fishing for what ever bites. I wish that fish could tell us it's story. Spend much time in the river? A river resident? Lake resident just visiting when foods plenty? Part of a migrating school that for some reason was drawn to the river? Any old friends about your age hanging around? 
Cool stuff 😎


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Imagine seeing that come up! I would be torn between releasing the old girl and putting it on the wall. Reagan Era Walleye.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Uglystix said:


> Imagine seeing that come up! I would be torn between releasing the old girl and putting it on the wall. Reagan Era Walleye.


you can take detail pictures,make replica ,put that on wall it will never spoil and relese the fish.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I've fished Erie for 40+ years and have caught well over a hundred over 9lbs but have never caught a 10 lber. That fish was caught about 10 miles from my house. Only fished there one time and didn't catch a fish about 10 years ago. 10 lber might not be in the cards for me cuz I'm florida bound in a year or two. Very impressive catch if you ask me.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

bridgeman said:


> I've fished Erie for 40+ years and have caught well over a hundred over 9lbs but have never caught a 10 lber. That fish was caught about 10 miles from my house. Only fished there one time and didn't catch a fish about 10 years ago. 10 lber might not be in the cards for me cuz I'm florida bound in a year or two. Very impressive catch if you ask me.


when is good ice by islands go fishing and you may get 10 or 12 lb eye.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Just curious is this OGF? or PGF?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...funny thing if you read article...he says he is a meat eater and was <just> wanting to eat it lol.

...love it!

Don.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...funny thing if you read article...he says he is a meat eater and was wanting to eat it lol.
> 
> ...love it!
> 
> Don.


I seen that also. Definitely a good ol boy. Good for him. 

Kip


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

sami-iches right there


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

BABS said:


> Just curious is this OGF? or PGF?


I get it. The OP posted in lake Erie section. May have assumed it was a trib of Erie, like I did. After finding it's closer to Maryland & West Virginia than Erie, I'm even more impressed.

Kip


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That thing would taste like s#!+ LOL


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Fish was caught in Pennsylvania waters. Youghiogheny river to be exact, near the town of Connellsville.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes even more impressive if it's not a Erie trib!
I just assumed cause of location of thread.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Its south of Pittsburg. Thats a hell of a river eye!


----------



## Jal5 (May 9, 2019)

Congrats to that guy. What a fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've often wondered that while Erie is such a great big walleye fishery why doesn't it produce the mega giant fish some areas have . Like the Columbia river for example .
Is it the genetic strain , stress of annual migration , type of forage ? Has to be some reason Erie has not produced a upper teen fish despite so many low teen and a few mid teen fish caught ?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

for trophy fish should be defrent management.we should relese every fish over 30" this way they have chance to grou big trophy fish.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

HappySnag said:


> for trophy fish should be defrent management.we should relese every fish over 30" this way they have chance to grou big trophy fish.


That would be like telling a deer hunter to pass on a 150" 12 point buck because he might be a 170" 14 point trophy next year.. Not going to happen !!!!!


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

I also think that river fish exert more energy therefore need to eat more.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Kevin05 said:


> I also think that river fish exert more energy therefore need to eat more.


That nasty lookin ol boy sure was king o the hill in his world, would love to hear the story & the details behind it. The man knows his stuff.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

He better smoke that thing a loooooong time.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

tnt1958 said:


> That would be like telling a deer hunter to pass on a 150" 12 point buck because he might be a 170" 14 point trophy next year.. Not going to happen !!!!!


you can take pictures and make replica,now you have the fish on wall,and it holds beter than taned fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

HappySnag said:


> you can take pictures and make replica,now you have the fish on wall,and it holds beter than taned fish.


I don't see any lake Erie fishing report in this post🤣🤣


----------

